# My Golden wants to put his Paw on me. What's up with that?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a very common golden trait. I've seen it more often in females than males but some males do it also.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo was like that right after he learned 'shake'. Generally, whatever his latest trick is, he will walk up to me throughout the day and perform it, hoping that he'll get some sort of reward. We taught him to play dead when we say "bang!", so now he plays dead whenever we make him lay down because he thinks it's coming next. lol


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

We get the "taps" if we are petting Tucker and stop. He taps us to keep the lovin coming! Very common.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

It is common, and Annie does it a lot. She is very gentle about it, but does like to remind us to pet her, if it has been more than 5 minutes  It always starts around 4:30 PM, to remind us that she needs to eat at 5 PM. Then at 4:35, 4:40...you get the picture. We were at the vet's office today, and she kept one paw on me in the waiting room the entire time. It caused several strangers to come over and pet her! She was highly encouraged to continue the behavior.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That is a very common golden trait. I've seen it more often in females than males but some males do it also.


My female Golden lifts her paw but my male Golden doesn't.


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

With Buddy this means "scratch my chest".


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

It's just the golden "paw thing"! All of mine have always done it.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

We are both 50/50. Jake and Hailey both do it. I have been told that it is a sign of dominance, but then I read that it is a sign of affection or to get attention.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I think it is just a Golden trait. Samantha has done it since she was a puppy. Whenever she meets new adults they try the "Shake" command on her and she does not respond. We simply say that "we haven't taught that one because she does it plenty on her own... hang around and you'll see!"


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

My Old English sheepdogs have always done it way more than my Goldens. And they have much bigger paws, so they are heavy.
It has been characterized as an attention getter, bonding and just being silly.
It can be reinforced or discouraged if you want. I like it.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Winnie does this.

He hates to shake, but he will do the command when we ask him. He has bad allergies, so he is really sensitive about his paws.

But he loves to put his paws on us. I heard it was a sign of dominance, also. But I don't think that is the case with Winnie. For him, it's a sign of affection. My husband calls it Winnie's 'politician handshake' (How're you doing? Hows' the wife and kids? Vote for me!). 

It's a very endearing trait, and I am certain, that for my dog, it's affection.


----------



## dawgfan (May 29, 2010)

Thank's for all the info. I really feel that Ben does it wanting attention. He wants attention all the time and is a very loving dog. I have a lot of dogs in my life time(not much of a cat person) and Ben is no doubt one of if not the best ever. It is a close race between Ben and a English Bulldog I had several years ago(Sampson). The biggest difference is Ben is so loving and wants the attention and Sampson was real independent. Sampson was like an old man hanging around all the time but he did like the Ladys(humans). Women just done something for him.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our first golden Beau did this all of the time. When we first adopted Barkley we had a personal in home trainer for him (due to his fear of large group training sessions). That guy told us Beau's behavior was unacceptable. My wonderful hubby told him that we loved it, we hoped Barkley would do it as well and if he did not like it he could leave. That annoying behavior to that trainer was adorable to us.

Beau used to run over to the pantry door and paw it as well when he wanted a treat. One of my friends was house sitting for us while we were out of town and Beau did this to her. She called me asking me what was up so I told her to open the door and get him a treat. She thought that was so cute she stuffed him with treats, just reinforcing the behavior. That dog was so spoiled by the time we got home!:uhoh:


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

My Siberian Husky used to do the same thing for attention. Mad prefers to just put her head in my lap and look up at me with those beautiful eyes.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Appeasement behavior and/or attention seeking.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

oh yes, Lacey has the "paw thing" down pat! And, yes, pun intended! :bowl:


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

dawgfan said:


> Ben, my Golden loves to put his paw up on my leg when I am petting him almost like she wants to shake. He know the trick "shake" put he does this all the time. Can anyone tell me if that is a trate or just my Ben?


Our first golden, Emmy would do that. She like to have the webbing between her toes rubbed. She would let you rub one for a while then switch feet. Everyone who came over knew she did this and they all complied whenever she placed her paw on their knee. She was in heaven when she was having her webbing rubbed.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

dawgfan said:


> Sampson was like an old man hanging around all the time but he did like the Ladys(humans). Women just done something for him.


So Sampson was a lady's man? Cocasse too. He loves the ladies and if he sees one he particularly likes he nearly bends himself in half with his butt wagging. He will keep knudging their hands to get petted which can get embarassing when you don't know the woman. The other day he was loving the attention from the young lady who lives next door, leaning on her and everything. I told Mr. C he was shameless!

Head nudges - is this a golden thing too? I don't recall my other dogs doing this.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank does this all the time, so did my Maggie. I guess it's one of those things that make Goldens so endearing.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Gunner does it with one paw and if he gets his own way its two paws and then his whole body!!!!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Bailey does the paw thing too. She is really quick to give someone a paw after meeting them. Most people seem to think it's cute.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine will literally grab your hand with her paw and pull it and put it on her chest so we will scratch her. It's really funny. Danny does the gentle tap thing. If I stop rubbing his chest, he just reaches out and gently touches my hand. I guess it's to remind me what I was doing.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna does this CONSTANTLY. Sometimes it drives us crazy, but it is also endearing. She doesn't listen to "no paw" or "down"... sometimes if you scratch her chest she will keep her paw down.

It is like she always has to have a "connection" to someone. The only time is is a real problem is that she can snag or scratch us, but the one I most worry about is when she does it with a child :uhoh:

Here is a pic of her "usual" position when I am at the computer... I have since trimmed those fuzzy slipper paws LOL


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Sunny did this and so does Kirby. I am teaching Kirby "no foot" but it is difficult, it is an automatic thing for her (no conscious thought on her part). Consistency is key, everyone must respond the same or she will never get it.

Darby has never done it, he will give a nudge with his nose every so often but that's about it. Funny, Scully (his mom) does it too, she will use both feet if your standing and she leaves bruises. OUCH!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora does it too and it drives me crazy. When she paws at me I immediately stop petting her. Hopefully eventually she'll learn to cut it out! :


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> Head nudges - is this a golden thing too? I don't recall my other dogs doing this.


That is Molly's big thing. She uses her nose to nudge you to pet her. It is very noticeable when a big wet nose is suddenly nudging you, LOL! I think it's cute but not everyone does. Mosby just learned "shake" and so is always offering his paw to us now. Molly has no interest in learning shake, *sigh*.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Our Smooch does this all the time!! 

Mostly puts her paw on your arm and if you stop petting her she nudges your arm and hand until you resume!!
This is definitely a Golden Trait!!!!


----------



## arisakadogs (May 31, 2010)

Both my Gunner & Jingles like to give me the paw. Sometimes, if I'm here on the computer, Jingles will give me the paw just before I have most of here in my lap!
Gunner likes to play "his paw on top" with me. If I put my hand on top of his paw it only takes a moment for him to reverse the situation. We sometimes go on with this for quite some time and he never gives up unless he falls asleep. It's a little game we have and it's fun.


----------

